

Show HN: Backup solution for Windows Azure - maslam

Hi, we are current and former Microsoft engineers, and we wanted simple, beautiful backup for Windows Azure. So we built Cloud Cellar.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getcloudcellar.com<p>Cloud Cellar allows you to back up Windows Azure Web Sites, and will soon extend to SQL Azure, MySQL and Storage. It&#x27;s free to get started and does not require a credit card.<p>We&#x27;d love to hear what you guys think.
======
jediguybob
Check out
[https://www.getcloudcellar.com/Home/Support](https://www.getcloudcellar.com/Home/Support)
for ways to contact us or comment on our thread!

